# Subtraktion zweier Bilder



## Futzel (22. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

ich soll durch Substraktion zweier Bilder eine neues erschaffen. 

z.B 
Bild_6 = F4 - F5

Wenn ich das in Gimp mache, erhalte ich allerdigns ein schwarzes Bild und nicht das Bild welches als Lösung heraus kommen soll. 
Im Anhang die beiden Bilder F4 und F5 sowie das Bild_6, welches als Lösung herauskommen soll.
Außerdem das Bild meiner gimp Einstellung dazu. 
Hoffe mir kann eienr sagen welchen Fehler ich gemacht habe.


Gruß 

Futzel


----------



## fluessig (10. Juni 2010)

Da ist man einmal in Japan und schon antwortet keiner auf interessante Gimp Threads 

Der von Dir gesuchte Ebenenmodus nennt sich Faser extrahieren.


----------

